# Anfim Best / Super Best stepless mod



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have been really happy with my Anfim Super Best being stepped, however about three weeks ago I got some Rave Fudge and the ideal setting was halfway between two steps so I had to hold it there which wasn't to much of a problem, but thought why not try and fix it (for when this problem occurs).

The Best/ Super Best have two holes through the top burr carrier / setting dial (not sure what they are for), so I tapped them with a M7 tap and got a couple of hex headed M7 bolts.









and on the top of the grinder directly below the holes I tapped some clear anti slip flooring tape.









simple mod that appears to work well and thought I would post in case anyone else has one of these machines.

Although I am still mainly using the steps.

Any thought on potential problems very welcome.

Moo


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Update:

I think I tapped with one pitch and the bolts had a different pitch, anyway they eventually loosened off.

So I re-drilled the holes and tapped for M8 bolts which work even better, really tight and firm, loving this mod.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Anfim produce a number of different adjustment collars

I'm not sure if this extends to the Best / Super Best range but is certainly the case for Caimano / Super Caimano

An Anfim parts supplier (like CoffeeHit) will be able to advise


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Would this thread be of use. http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/stepless-modification-for-anfim-super-caimano-t33652.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a great find!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That's a great find!


Comes with being bored shitless for 10 days over Christmas Glenn. There's only so much quality street you can eat.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Excellent work! Did you have to adjust the threaded bolts to lock it, as the upper carrier rises and falls with adjustment?

That link to the Super Caimano looks like the full job; I love the comment: 'Nice find! Now all I need is a workshop and someone to operate it







'

:-D


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

hubrad said:


> Excellent work! Did you have to adjust the threaded bolts to lock it, as the upper carrier rises and falls with adjustment?
> 
> That link to the Super Caimano looks like the full job; I love the comment: 'Nice find! Now all I need is a workshop and someone to operate it
> 
> ...


I disengaged the stepless lever, then purely used the threaded hex bolts to hold the adjustment collar (burr carrier) in place by tightening them down onto the nonslip flooring tape to hold the upper carrier in place. Then if i need to adjust the burr adjustment collar, loosed them off somewhat twist the adjustment collar then re tighten them down onto the nonslip tape again. Not elegant, but works OK for me.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Great.. time for the thinking cap!


----------

